# How about 1 post of ...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

How about one post of Mama and babies pictures...its getting closer to Spring and I think everyone is getting anxious!! Nice way to pass away a cold winter day!! Jen


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll post as soon as one og my girls actually hatch some lol. I'm crossing my fingers they start brooding soon.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good idea, i will look foreward to those pics.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've never had fertilized eggs for one of my girls to set on but my Izzabelle used to take her job of watching over our first 6 day old chicks "very" seriously. This is an old pic but it always makes me smile.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

How sweet...they must be all grown up by now! Love it!! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They are. Have all but Sweetpea (RIR) from that group. Those were my first chicks. Actually, only ones I've had as chicks. They were just hatched when I got them. Izzabelle just adored them. She'd spend hours with them. They'll be 3 this May. Izzabelle & I would sit in the grass together and watch the chicks play. It was the most peaceful of times.


----------

